# Usenext



## Zielfander (14. Juli 2005)

hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht? bei gmx und co wird überall damit geworben, 100% legal, annonym und schnell etc.... jetzt würde mich mal interessieren was da wirklich dran ist


----------



## HanFred (14. Juli 2005)

Zielfander am 14.07.2005 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht? bei gmx und co wird überall damit geworben, 100% legal, annonym und schnell etc.... jetzt würde mich mal interessieren was da wirklich dran ist


lass die finger davon!
http://www.acnw.de/board/showthread.php?t=13079

edit: noch ein interessanter thread dazu: 
http://www.hoc-board.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=14979


----------



## bierchen (14. Juli 2005)

Über UseNext hatten wir hier schon mehrere Threads: 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=10&tid=3848090
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=10&tid=3646522
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0701&s=thread&bid=10&tid=3606524

Da ist mindestens noch einer, den finde ich wieder nicht


----------



## INU-ID (14. Juli 2005)

Zielfander am 14.07.2005 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht? bei gmx und co wird überall damit geworben, 100% legal, annonym und schnell etc.... jetzt würde mich mal interessieren was da wirklich dran ist



Also ich hab schon das eine oder andere mal ein solches UseNext Angebot angenommen. Hat alles geklappt, keine Probleme.
Ich hör zwar immer das irgendwas darüber genuschelt wird, aber warum versteh ich net. Evtl. kann mir mal jemand erklären was an der Sache so "gefährlich" ist...

Nachdem ich da gekündigt hab (das 1€ Angebot) bekam ich kein Spam usw.
(selbst während der Laufzeit nicht, da bekomm ich von 1&1 oder GMX noch mehr Werbung zugesand)

Ich jedenfalls hatte nie auch nur ein Problem mit denen.   

Wie gesagt, evtl. kann ir jemand sagen was daran so "böse" ist...
Ich laß mich gerne aufklären.

(nur bitte keine Geschichten über die Betreiber...)


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (14. Juli 2005)

INU-ID am 14.07.2005 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hör zwar immer das irgendwas darüber genuschelt wird, aber warum versteh ich net.



Weil der Anbieter viel zu teuer ist und von den falschen Leuten betrieben wird?


----------



## Rabowke (14. Juli 2005)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 14.07.2005 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 14.07.2005 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und der provider event. doch loggen kann, aus welchen gruppen du saugst?
alt.binaries.*

bei allen firmen auf dieser welt wär mir sowas egal, nur nicht bei dieser.


----------



## Zielfander (14. Juli 2005)

thx für eure antworten, dann werd ich da echt die finger von lasen


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (14. Juli 2005)

Zielfander am 14.07.2005 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> thx für eure antworten, dann werd ich da echt die finger von lasen



Man weiß ja nicht was du so machen möchtest. Usenext bietet lediglich einen Zugang zu einem (ihren?) Usenet Server an, wo man dann halt verschiedene Themen diskutieren kann. Im Vergleich zu den "freien" Usenet Servern stehen aber noch Bereich zur Verfügung die bei den freien Usenet Anbietern gefiltert werden, nämlich die Binary Gruppen. Dort geschehen meist er nicht ganz so legale Aktivitäten. Stellt sich halt nur die Frage warum man dafür Geld ausgeben möchte, wenn es auch x Alternativen gibt. Nur damit man immer die volle Bandbreite ausschöpft? O_o


----------

